# USG compressed fiberglass tiles



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

I ran across some USG ceiling tiles in Home Depot that appear to be made of compressed (rigid) fiberglass with a thin perforated white vinyl on one side. Here's a link to what I think they are:

http://www.usg.com/navigate.do?reso...lcyon_ClimaPlus_Acoustical_Ceiling_Panels.htm

The vinyl seems like it would peel off ok. Would these be suitable for use as acoustic panels on walls if covered with fabric? How would the thin perforated vinyl affect performance?


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

it would be OK, but for the effort, you're probably better off with some GIK panels - they're pretty inexpensive.

Also, it would be worth your time to look up insulation distributors in your area - ask them if they have 6 pound rigid fiberglass - the brand doesn't really matter. They'll either know exactly what you're talking about or they won't know anything.

Another source of suitable insulation is heating supply companies -ie the kind that sell furnaces and ductwork - there are several acoustic insulation products geared for ductwork that would work well on a wall panel, and given the need for heating supplies in Minnesota, I bet you'll find this closer than you think (we have a supply place closer than home depot!)

if you are going to make wall panels, check out www.wallmate.net - they have some plastic track that makes an on wall panel very easy to do. 

Down side, is this would be a permanent install, Up side is that since it's perm. and attached right to the wall, it will fit the wall perfectly, and you can size it exactly.

There are all sorts of decorating techniques you can use with this approach - ie panel, strip of Cherry wood, panel, strip etc... which can make the visuals of the panels more appealing.

Also realize that you don't HAVE to put insulation behind every panel - so if the room would look better with panels all the way around, you don't have to worry about over deadening the room.

The only down side to on-wall panels, is they don't do anything for low frequency. 

Typically you see people deal with this by putting rigid fiberglass diagonally across the corners of the room. so you could do that, and still use something like wallmate to mount the fabric.

Of course with some straight wood boards and a staple gun, you could achieve similar results.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info Jack. I'm actually working on some superchunk corner traps using sliced up 703 panels. I was thinking about ordering another case and making the wall panels but the shipping gets a bit pricey and I thought buying a case or two of these tiles would be cheaper and easier.

I'll have to check on the heating supply companies...thanks for the tips!


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Ended up picking up a case of these:
http://swbg1.tripod.com/capaul_label.jpg
http://swbg1.tripod.com/strata.jpg


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

chas,

I've seen those (or something similar enough to them) and was wondering how they would perform.

Did you get a chance to try them out?


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

No I haven't had time to build all three panels yet so they are still a work in progress.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey,
What was the $ on the case of tiles?


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

I think it was $55 for a case of twelve.


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

chas, looks like a good idea. let us know how it works.


----------

